# Romisen RC-2R4 II R5 LED flashlight



## aurum (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi 

Is there any review for the " Romisen RC-2R4 II R5 LED" out there (shiningbeam)?

thx


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 16, 2010)

Have you tried the search function? I'm pretty certain that the 2R4 was recently mentioned in a thread but I forget which forum....


----------



## aurum (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=2R4&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com The only thing I found is my own Thread


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 16, 2010)

That exact one seems to be too new. Want to review it?


----------



## aurum (Jun 16, 2010)

> Want to review it?


no ... I've already ordered the MG P-Rocket SST-50.  Maybe next month ^^


----------



## Vball (Jun 19, 2010)

Just got mine today and I have to say I like it so far. It is by far brighter than my RC-N3-Q5 on RCR123 and surprisingly it has a tighter hotspot. 
It looks like it might throw better than I had hoped but I'll know more tonight.

I Like the tint. It's actually whiter than the Q5 with maybe a Very slight tint towards violet when compared with the Q5 on a white wall . Perfect beam no artifacts & it has the same size hotspot as the 6090 dropin I have. It also is about the same brightness in the hotspot but much brighter spill. Hope this helps anyone who might be interested. Oh and this was with primaries and just by eye. I have a blue trustfire 18650 charging for tonight. 

P.S. It looks like a p60 style dropin with redesigned reflector and fit the trustfire 18650 with room to spare. It is built like a tank.


----------



## aurum (Jun 19, 2010)

hey ...

could you post some pictures of the Drop-In? 

thanks


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 19, 2010)

If this is in fact a p60 hsot(I would like to see some pics first), what will happen if you put another drop-in in it? The 2 mode in this version is in the tailcap right? So what if you put a 3-mode drop in in this light, how does that work?

Sorry I didn't write that very well.


----------



## Vball (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry I would need other tools to get the reflector out. The pill comes right out but there is a retaining ring holding the reflector.

I think the modes are built into the drop in. As far as another drop in fitting this I can't say


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the updates, this is a very odd light. Let us know if you get the pill out, but don't break your light or anything.


----------



## Surnia (Jun 19, 2010)

was I fooled by the design? I thought it had a selector ring right behind the head. Very deceptive.... I would have bought it in an instant if it was.


----------



## Vball (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok done a few tests with it at night. First let me say it is bright.

It however is not a throw monster. I would say awesome to about 50 yards then it really will only light signs and white objects beyond that. Pretty much same as the 6090 maybe a touch farther. I'm in the northwest so lots of dark green things. So when I say 50 yards I'm talking forest type area.

My yard is 50ft X 70ft and it will light the entire thing to where you can see anything that moves. I really didn't think to much about the cree rings in the 6090 until I got this. Man what a difference. The low setting is as bright as the 6090 but with much better beam & brighter spill.

Not real crazy about the 2 modes. They are just to close to the same to be useful. Maybe they will be good for battery life, I hope. 

I did these tests with the 18650. I didn't notice any difference in brightness from the fresh pair of cr123's. For this price I'm more than happy.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 20, 2010)

Vball said:


> I did these tests with the 18650 didn't seem to make any difference maybe a touch brighter than the pair of cr123's. For this price I'm more than happy.


Thank you Vball for sharing so many great details. Regarding output with a 18650, I don't think a light can/will be brighter in this form than it will be on 2 cr123s as the cr123s are supplying more voltage. The output could be the same if the light has buck circuitry but the 18650 should not be brighter unless the cr123s were low on juice...but someone with more expertise than me (which isnt much) can chime in on this.


----------



## ste3988 (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got one of these lights, actually I think it is a pretty darn nice unit. No instructions, how do you change modes?


----------



## Vball (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sure you have been switching modes and didn't even know it. It switches on either momentary on within three seconds or by clicking it full on within three seconds. 

Just look real close at the hotspot you should see a slight change in brightness. It is hard to see even though the battery drain is almost half of full on. 

I read somewhere that it is 1.0 A on high and .565 or so on low. I would have loved to see 1.4 and .565 and a hi lo twist switch then it would be the one of best budget lights out there. 

Still i think this is 5-6 star light just for price and Hi Quality R5 (IMHO)

P.S. Your right ky70 it has good regulation and is the same on both it even went straight to low mode with drained CR123's. Which I like no sudden darkness. At least from hi mode.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, shiningbeam lights are great, but they are notorious for having modes that are way too close together.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone tested the $18.80 original DX one, it is listed as an 'XP-C R4' but it is the same light with an R4 bin XP-G..


----------



## Tally-ho (Jun 20, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> If this is in fact a p60 hsot(I would like to see some pics first)


It doesn't look like a P60 drop-in but it is just a guess according to those pictures:






P60 pill + XR-E.R2






Source: http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.39233~threadid.613988


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally,

It sorta looks like a P-60 but not quite, is the "pill" aluminum?


----------



## Tally-ho (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry I do not have Romisen RC-2R4, I found pictures on a DX forums (cf source)
To clarify this question, maybe someone who got this romisen could measure diameter and length of the pill and do the same with pill + reflector.


----------



## Vball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok i took a look at it compared to the 6090 drop in and it is the same diameter but at least a 1/4 inch longer with reflector not counting springs. So It would not fit in my Brinkman. Might fit a light with more room.

It does appear to take the 17mm driver board which would make it easy to mod for someone with good soldering skills. Looks like pill is made different also it connects to the reflector with a spacer. 

It would be a great light to mod with the three mode from Shiningbeam 1.4 High .44 med .10 low that would be over 400 lumen's on high:twothumbs


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 10, 2010)

1/4 inch longer but which part is longer - pill or reflector? 1,4A is a little bit too high with such poor cooling.


----------

